
You Can Do Research Too - ingve
http://www.bailis.org/blog/you-can-do-research-too/
======
igorm
This is an interesting topic! All advises in the article are really good ones!
And I would add couple of points more (from personal experience): use services
like Coursera (there will be tests, homework, forums, you may get a chance to
work on real problems and solve them); keep connections with your teachers
from University and schools - ask them about their projects and life
sometimes, try to meet them from time to time, offer them your help.

------
thallukrish
Very encouraging and very true. I have been working on some interesting and
hard problems which I set out to solve. In the process I can say I have
discovered myself on how to think in various ways about a problem,
simultaneously coding, looking at market, research papers, broadening,
narrowing, thinking laterally and so on...Its a fantastic journey if one could
afford to do it.

